# Try to solve this puzzle (maths) and post answer



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you solve this puzzle? Post your answer.
(you'll know if you've got it right)

N.B. *Dont* show working out and ruin it for others, please. Apparently I have to point that out. Jeezus.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zis is a tough one............


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*144 8)*


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

^ This is it. Unfortunately I can't proof that I figured it out all by myself. However that's not going to stop me from putting on virtual sunglasses.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

144


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

9+7=16x9=144 :=).


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Smiley The Super Freak said:


> 9+7=16x9=144 :=).


How did you get 16x9 from 9+7?


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

*no working out!!!!!*



One Man Wolfpack said:


> 144[spoiler=]
> why oh why?[/spoiler]


You shouldn't have done that :roll ffs


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

144


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup, 144. Pretty simple


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

144


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

144, it's rather easy.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is that all you got?? 144 of course.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dang, that didn't take me long to get. I got 144.  I feel so smart.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> How did you get 16x9 from 9+7?


He added up 9 + 7, which equals 16 and multiplied that by 9.


----------

